# a few gems I've come across...



## bud poe (Apr 18, 2010)

http://blackdotmetal.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2010-04-07T18:47:00-07:00&


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 1, 2010)

yeah bud. good stuff in there...


----------



## bud poe (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks!  The Marman Twin was neat, half of the tank was a toolbox!


----------



## indianfaze (Nov 1, 2010)

that early 1900's motor bicycle set up is crazy. it almost doesnt look real...


----------



## bud poe (Nov 1, 2010)

It was the real deal, king of strange that there was no drive belt or rear wheel shiv but I'm sure it has lost many parts.  Kind of looks like a Shaw motor...


----------

